# Trouble Breathing While Running



## EricaH (Mar 5, 2012)

I am curious if anyone else is experiencing trouble breathing with exercise? I run regularly and occasionally in races (for the glory, definitely not because I have any chance of placing!). I have noticed that since taking my medication (levothyroxine and metformin) after recently being diagnosed (2/15/12) I am finding it difficult to breathe when running. I used to be able to throw my shoes on at any given time and run 3-7 miles without a second thought but now I am to the point where I can't even go 1/4 mile without stopping for air. I am extremely upset about this since running has been my only solace through this whole ordeal and gives me a chance to clear my mind (and try and lose this extra weight). Not to mention I have a 10 mile race fast approaching in May and I am registered for the Chicago Marathon in October with Team in Training for Leukemia and Lymphoma and I have committed to a large fundraising goal for a race i am uncertain I will be able to run. Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

By any chance, have you had an ultrasound of your neck done? The first thing that comes to mind is possibly an enlarged thyroid, goiter, or nodule(s) that could be pressing just hard enough on your trachea that you don't feel it at rest, but you do feel it when you are exercising and need more air.

If you haven't had an ultrasound, it is worth mentioning to your doctor that you feel like you can't get enough air when you run (or some other more accurate description of what you're feeling).

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I was on Metformin for a while, too, but don't recall any breathing issues with it. I did, however, have some muscle pain.

I just googled Metformin shortness of breath and apparently it is one of the side effects.

Get accurate answers for once and for all: make an appointment with a pulmonologist. 
In my case my shortness of breath was diagnosed as COPD. Spiriva worked wonders. However.....you need a proper diagnosis and only a pulmonologist can zero in on that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

EricaH said:


> I am curious if anyone else is experiencing trouble breathing with exercise? I run regularly and occasionally in races (for the glory, definitely not because I have any chance of placing!). I have noticed that since taking my medication (levothyroxine and metformin) after recently being diagnosed (2/15/12) I am finding it difficult to breathe when running. I used to be able to throw my shoes on at any given time and run 3-7 miles without a second thought but now I am to the point where I can't even go 1/4 mile without stopping for air. I am extremely upset about this since running has been my only solace through this whole ordeal and gives me a chance to clear my mind (and try and lose this extra weight). Not to mention I have a 10 mile race fast approaching in May and I am registered for the Chicago Marathon in October with Team in Training for Leukemia and Lymphoma and I have committed to a large fundraising goal for a race i am uncertain I will be able to run. Any input is greatly appreciated!


Would like to see your recent lab results and ranges. We need the ranges. Sounds like myopathy to me where the muscles supporting the lungs are in a weakened state due to hypo and/or hyper.

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

And, you may have to see a pulmonologist as it could be something else compromising your airways!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a runner and prior to my thyroidectomy, I did have some issues breathing, but it was primarily related to feeling like my throat was tightening up (likely the thyroid pushing up against my throat). It was relatively minor and I attributed it to allergies. It was nothing like what you describe. I'm sorry you aren't feeling well.


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

How much Stnthroid are you on? If you are on too much that can cause elevated heartrate with exercise. It can be dangerous.


----------



## EricaH (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, thank you for all of your replies!

Octavia, I did have an ultrasound done and it showed that my thyroid is enlarged with multiple small tumors and initally when I started the levothroxine I noticed it was even more enlarged and I exprienced difficulty swallowing. I attributed that to the Hasi kicking in sensing the thyroid functioning. I am not sure if it has since gone down because it is not as noticeable, but I figure I may have just gotten used to it like everything else.

My levothyroxine dose is only at 50 right now so I don't think it is the meds being too high since she wanted me to gradually increase my dosage.

As far as my labs go (not sure on the exact ones needed):

FT4 - 0.9 (0.8-1.5 - ng/dL)
TSH - 3.022 (033500-5.000 - mcUnits/mL)

I cannot find my most recent antibody but my one before last was 309.0 (1.0 - 9.0)

I did read up on being myopic and that would make sense since I am feeling muscle weakness all over. Ugh! I have my next dr appointment on the 30th with a new dr since my last one was a nightmare. Hopefully I can get more answers then!

Thank guys!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm assuming you meant multiple small nodules...and not tumors, right? Have you had those nodules aspirated (biopsied)?

Since my thyroid has been removed, my running has improved significantly. I'm still battling the post-TT/post-RAI weight gain and getting my meds regulated, but I can feel a huge, huge difference. Very little muscle soreness, significantly decreased fatigue, and no joint pain.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

EricaH said:


> Wow, thank you for all of your replies!
> 
> Octavia, I did have an ultrasound done and it showed that my thyroid is enlarged with multiple small tumors and initally when I started the levothroxine I noticed it was even more enlarged and I exprienced difficulty swallowing. I attributed that to the Hasi kicking in sensing the thyroid functioning. I am not sure if it has since gone down because it is not as noticeable, but I figure I may have just gotten used to it like everything else.
> 
> ...


You really don't have much FT4 to convert to FT3 which is your active hormone. I fear you are way undermedicated.

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------



## EricaH (Mar 5, 2012)

Joplin1975 - I really wouldn't know since the dr that I WAS seeing had me rush to get the ultrasound but when it came time to read the report she dragged her heels for days despite me calling and asking for an update multiple times. Her receptionist must've gotten sick of my pestering and read the report to the dr over the phone and the dr had the receptionist call me to tell me "Your thyroid is enlarged and there are multiple tumors. She doesn't think it's cancer so we will see you in 6 weeks"...I am seeing my new dr in a few weeks.

Andros - from the reaction that she had in regards to how bad of a case she thought I had I was wondering why she started me off on such a small dose but I just trusted the process. After reading more and still feeling myself worsening I would have to agree with you. I pray this new dr will be of more help. So far I have only heard great things about him *fingers crossed*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

EricaH said:


> Joplin1975 - I really wouldn't know since the dr that I WAS seeing had me rush to get the ultrasound but when it came time to read the report she dragged her heels for days despite me calling and asking for an update multiple times. Her receptionist must've gotten sick of my pestering and read the report to the dr over the phone and the dr had the receptionist call me to tell me "Your thyroid is enlarged and there are multiple tumors. She doesn't think it's cancer so we will see you in 6 weeks"...I am seeing my new dr in a few weeks.
> 
> Andros - from the reaction that she had in regards to how bad of a case she thought I had I was wondering why she started me off on such a small dose but I just trusted the process. After reading more and still feeling myself worsening I would have to agree with you. I pray this new dr will be of more help. So far I have only heard great things about him *fingers crossed*


When do you see the new doc? Keeping my fingers crossed for you as well! And FNA (fine needle aspiration) probably would be a very very smart thing to do.


----------



## EricaH (Mar 5, 2012)

My appointment is on 3/30. I plan to get the FNA done, I know the risks of the tumors/ nodules and it scares the bejesus out of me since I have relatives with Lymphoma. I am just trying to convince myself not to worry until I am told to worry. Easier said than done!


----------

